# Hey



## grant (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey

I have been helping my twin brother chase raise his Florida bark's and his ghosts mantis and I have been using his account for awhile now and finally decided to make my own account.

Well that is all I know..........

Well Hi All

Grant


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from across the living room!! :mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG! Two of you now?  

Welcome anyhow, Grant.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there, Grant...  And welcome to the forum!




I'm glad you've joined and made your own account.  Twins don't have to share *everything*!



Chase is a pretty cool and nice young man.  Hmmm....



.... OMG  , you're not the evil twin are you?!!! :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Aug 11, 2009)

twins? cool!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

So heres to the doubles! welcome from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## grant (Aug 11, 2009)

*It is tiresome being the evil twin............. *

So we take turns


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome. I am highly interested in a bark mantis for Bugfest.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

Grant said:


> *It is tiresome being the evil twin............. **
> *
> 
> *
> So we take turns  *


So when do I get my turn?? Do I take the next 16 years??


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)

Grant said:


> *It is tiresome being the evil twin............. **
> *
> 
> *
> So we take turns  *





Chase said:


> So when do I get my turn?? Do I take the next 16 years??


 :lol:


----------



## grant (Aug 11, 2009)

And i thought it was a day by day thing ............ Weird

:huh:


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)




----------

